# Is there an alternative to a flex bit?



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/drll-spotter-20788/

http://www.firsteditionproducts.com/drillspotter.html


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

You can use an old work box behind the tv , shelf or other equipment, that gives you a decent opening for sending a fish or rod upward, then do your measurement and drill down from the attic (unless its by chance an older home and open), across the attic and down the chase. I would never use a flexible drill bit in a wall cavity, I always went into the attic and drilled down then fish up. You may get lucky and push the coax right down by hand to your old work opening. Finish it off with a blank plate or coax threaded male plate and use or make a whip to where you need the cable input.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

220/221 said:


>


Wise guy


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Sledge hammer?:laughing:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I won't use the flex bits also. When i was younger I would throw 15 ' of that blindly through framing members.
I have come across to many items that I would have mauled through using the bit and am glad I didnt. Just recently I was installing can lights in a condo.
After I did my lay out I used a 6" hole saw to open up the ceiling for drilling out the joist's.....3 feeds for other units.


----------



## shadowcaster44 (May 6, 2013)

Drill in the attic,use a 20 foot length of furnace chain tie one end to center conductor of coax and send the other end in the hole and down the wall.Use a metal coat hanger or T-bar rod in hook fashion to grab chain.Had a guy drill through a hardwood floor with a flex bit it was a b_tch to fix.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm sure I went through an outside wall on a very expensive house one time. I think the flex bit actually stayed in the cavity between the siding and sheathing. There was no hole in the siding. Since then, the only time I have used a flex bit is when I can see what I'm doing (hard to reach holes in new construction).


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Flex bits are awesome, they can get you places you shouldn't be. I'm never comfortable when I use it.. always on edge, waiting for the worst case scenario to unfold. The only time I've hit a wire (so far) was in my own house. :laughing:

I have done terrible things with long auger bits though... terrible things that should never be spoken of again.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

One of the guys I work with drilled through a 2" PVC drain in his house adding cans. He found out after they moved in and started using the upstairs toilet. 

His wife still doesn't know anything happened. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

running dummy said:


> One of the guys I work with drilled through a 2" PVC drain in his house adding cans. He found out after they moved in and started using the upstairs toilet. His wife still doesn't know anything happened. Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using electriciantalk.com mobile app


What kind of toilet has a two inch drain?


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

backstay said:


> What kind of toilet has a two inch drain?


A ****ty one


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/RT/Bumper-Balls.htm


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

Cut a hole in a tennis ball and put it on your flex bit. I also use one of those Milwaukee inspection cameras to look in the wall cavity.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

Same here. I don't mind using flex bits, but I treat them similar to a gun. Don't be afraid, but respect the disaster that can happen if you don't cover your bases. 

I typically won't use one without being able to stick my inspection camera up the wall and make sure I'm hitting where I want to hit. 

Jeff


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sseivard said:


> Cut a hole in a tennis ball and put it on your flex bit. I also use one of those Milwaukee inspection cameras to look in the wall cavity.


Tennis ball? You'll have to explain that one.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

99cents said:


> Tennis ball? You'll have to explain that one.


The tennis ball will keep the bit more centered in the wall cavity to keep you from drilling to close to the edge of the stud.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

99cents said:


> Tennis ball? You'll have to explain that one.












Like this.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

shadowcaster44 said:


> Drill in the attic,use a 20 foot length of furnace chain tie one end to center conductor of coax and send the other end in the hole and down the wall.Use a metal coat hanger or T-bar rod in hook fashion to grab chain.Had a guy drill through a hardwood floor with a flex bit it was a b_tch to fix.


Yas got picktures? Ah needs picktures fer this'un. Ah don unerstand.


----------

